# All Adult Artists



## wheelguy67 (Dec 29, 2012)

I am looking for artist to partner with for a new site at
http://naughty-comics.com/ *NSFW*

if you are serious and interested email me at
wheelguy67@yahoo.com


----------



## Symlus (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to FAF. you might want to post this over in the art forums, not here in the "Hi, I'm new!" Forum.


----------



## Ansitru (Dec 29, 2012)

That's not how Introductions works, though welcome to the forums.
Please tag all NSFW-links as such and read the forum-rules. c:


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome, 

you really made very little effort to reach out to the artists in these boards. If you are looking to hire artists, please make the effort to post in the art section of the forums.
(Thank you to the staff for moving this thread to the correct area)

Secondly, why exactly did you post on these boards? Is there an avenue for anthro art on your site? That is predominately what you will find here.

Thirdly, why should any artists work for you? Is this a paying gig?  A 2 sentence hit and run thread does not inspire much confidence at all.

I do agree that you definitely are in need of a decent artist though.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Dec 31, 2012)

Ahahaha this site is great.

Doesn't tell you what it's about.
Hit Members get a login prompt
Hit Join, get a 404
Hit Forums, good luck learning what it's about.

Man why don't you actually build something.


----------



## Thaily (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi I'm Thaily and I'd like a pony.


----------



## Tiamat (Dec 31, 2012)

Thaily said:


> Hi I'm Thaily and I'd like a pony.



Is that your hiring price?


----------

